# Damage to car



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone had a customer damage their car and what did uber do??
A customer slammed a piece if firewood into the side of my car and left a nice dent than took off. I sent an email with photos as well as pushing the button after the trip and nothing but an email back about cleaning fees


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I had a woman pax on Lyft who was so fat that she weighed the car down enough for the pax door to ground out on the sidewalk. Her friend then tried to pull the door shut, scraping the bottom of the door on the sidewalk.

$100 debited from fat woman's account by Lyft; $100 deposited into my account for a paint chip. Cha-ching, thank you very much.


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow. I've had that happen too. I wish i knew lol. The guy was super drunk and threatening me too. I handle that one myself


----------

